# Church



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

This was our local church that i got called out to on sunday morning,the congregation thought that the priest was giving a hot sermon till someone realised it was the distribution board that was getting warm :laughing:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

In the picture the biggest device is a 100 Amp 100 MilliAmp RCD (GFCI)

The burning was a loose connection on the neutral.

The smaller devices are a brand of our Mcb's.

Chris


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Cool. I was trying to wrap my head around the breakers, and then I saw your location.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you fellas use torque screwdrivers very much over there? It seems to me that the lug in the picture was never tight in the first place.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Most of us do MD,i use an impact wrench to tighten mine but i guess the guy who did this one never got much poundage on these :laughing:

Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Familiar problem Chris. In fact Wylex recently issued a directive about torque requirements. I think they had an issue with a particular range - loose neutral bar.

I have to admit to never using a torque screwdriver myself but I always swing on the terminals - even those that are factory fitted.

Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have those issues all the time with Airdale Equipment and especially their plug disconnects.


----------

